# Gruden resigns as Raiders coach over unearthed offensive emails



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2021)

The most surprising thing to me,  is when people are surprised when these things happen!

Think  anyone else  in  the   NFL    is  rechecking  their   footsteps    and things they've said and done?  You betcha!

.. The  cheerleaders have   always been a  hot topic for men,    and now  the  woman ref thing looks like a source for more trouble/ speculation.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2021)

I wonder if he will retire now. It might be a struggle with his $30 Million Dollars!


----------



## Irwin (Oct 13, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I wonder if he will retire now. It might be a struggle with his $30 Million Dollars!


Yeah, how will he ever get by? He might have to get a job as a greeter at Walmart.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 13, 2021)

Tampa Bay should remove half the players from their Ring Of Honor after they take down Gruden.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 13, 2021)

Soon enough he'll be hired by the Fox network and he'll be able to add to his $30 million net worth.


----------

